# hitting frame



## joe sivits (Oct 16, 2018)

I have not shot slingshots since i was very young now i am getting back into it . I bought a predator from the online store and i am using 3/8 steel bearings but i keep hitting the frame on occasion and the bearing goes way of to my right . any help


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome! When you have frame hits it is usually because of your release. That takes time to get right. Focus on your shots when you don't hit the fork and what it feels like when you do hit the Fork, try and reproduce your shots every time the exact same way until it becomes muscle memory.
Practice practice practice, and don't forget to take breaks when you start to get tired and let your hands rest in between every 20 to 50 shots.

Cheers


----------



## joe sivits (Oct 16, 2018)

I watched some shooters and they do not seem to have a anchor point where they stop there draw .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

joe sivits said:


> I watched some shooters and they do not seem to have a anchor point where they stop there draw .


......and who are they? I can't recall watching anyone that is any good that is inconsistent in their draw and release.

There are numerous posts about how to properly grip the pouch which is the reason for most frame hits. As Vince was saying, practice and don't give up, it wont be long before it gets boring because every shot is a bullseye.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

There are people who shoot with a "floating anchor" which may look like no anchor but is actually a specific place learned through muscle memory of years of practice.
If you're just starting out, pick an anchor point and stick with it - I use a cheek anchor.
Try drawing (without a ball) whilst standing sideways in a mirror - look at the angle of the frame, this was the thing I found hardest to get right - it's very common to be holding the frame at a weird angle and you can't see it from your shooter's eye viewpoint.
Practice a consistent grip of the ball. I don't like those tiny chinese style fibre pouches because it is difficult to grip the projectile consistently, instead I make longer leather pouches which allow my finger and thumb to touch each other, with the ball in a loop of pouch behind.
Until you're more confident why not switch to clay balls, they won't damage your frame.
And you are wearing eye protection?


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

TTF or OTT and what is your anchor point?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Whytey said:


> TTF or OTT and what is your anchor point?


boom first prize goes to you my friend 💙💙💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊🎯👍 the only first 2 question that should have been asked 😉


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm getting a lot fewer frame hits now than a couple of years ago.
Mostly - possibly all - due to a cleaner release.
Have quite a few decades of archery experience and I'm afraid that may have been a hindrance to a good release. The bows are quite a bit heavier draw weight and that pulls the string out of your fingers a bit more aggressively.
With slingshots being a lot lighter draw weight - for me anyway - I really need to concentrate on a good, clean, consistent release.
And as noted above by others, same as archery, a very consistent anchor is critical for good accuracy.
Oh, and the mirror idea is good too. The angle we hold the frame at can creep around so it both is inconsistent and can contribute to frame hits.
I just focus real hard on that clean release - every shot.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

TTF or OTT "plumb,level,square" as well as a dedicated anchor,this does not neccesarily apply to PFS


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Try this:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Another example of what to do:


----------

